# Moen tub/shower valve no worky right.



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

Installed a new Moen tub/shower valve (homeowner bought it from Lowe's). I'm getting water coming out of the shower head when only the tub spout should be working. I stubbed 1/2" pex from the original 1/2" copper lines to the valve. The drop for the tub spout is 1/2" copper. The line to the shower head is 1/2" pex. Water will run out of the shower head when valve is 2/3 all the way on. Less than that and it's fine. Valve is right side up. What be the dang problem?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Is the cartridge in correctly?


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

Good question. Everything seems to work properly from the valve stanpoint. Not sure how I could have installed it wrong. I'm thinking it only goes in one way?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

there is a blockage in the spout or line to the spout, the cartidge if in "wrong" will just have hot/cold reversed. There is no diverter in the valve if it is a positemp or moentrol. Only stopping the flow out of the spout make water flow back up to the shower head
Take the spout off and see what happens


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

yea, sounds like the diverter hanging up. I'm on my third replacement in 7 years, now the latest one is starting to hang.

I really use to like Moen, but this chit turns me off.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

superseal said:


> yea, sounds like the diverter hanging up. I'm on my third replacement in 7 years, now the latest one is starting to hang.
> 
> I really use to like Moen, but this chit turns me off.


In my house its the well water corrosion causing it to hang up sometimes


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

How far is the drop between the valve and spout?


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

It's about 10" from center of valve to spout.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

whatsacubbard? said:


> It's about 10" from center of valve to spout.


What do the install instructions say for a minimum length??


----------



## thekfed30 (Mar 1, 2013)

its your cartridge it may be damaged did they solder next to the shower valve if so it may be burned up and you msy have to replace it.


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

No, everything was pex, and I'm not sure what the drop from the valve to the spout " should" be.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Between 6" and 11" I believe


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

whatsacubbard? said:


> No, everything was pex, and I'm not sure what the drop from the valve to the spout " should" be.


Thought maybe they changed something. 10" should be fine, just wanted to know what the install instructions say. I know if the drop is to short it can cause that problem.
If you take off the spout does it still happen?


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

If you take the spout off it works fine. There's no water coming out of the shower head. I've tried the cheap spout that came with the Moen unit and a different more solid universal spout. Neither seems to help. I tried my plumbing house and they didn't have any other styles. I'm having my plumber meet me there next week to see if we can figure this thing out.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck, and let us know what the problem was.


----------

